# 6 varieties of potato harvest



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

This spring I planted 2.5 pounds each of 6 varieties of seed potatoes. I didn't weigh them but took the weight for granted as I ordered 2.5 pounds from a seed/plant company.
The varieties included: Strawberry Paw, Yukon Gem, Kennebec, Green Mountain, Chiefton and Elba.
The first three I harvested about a month ago...the last three I harvested yesterday (10/14).
The total pounds harvested from each variety: Strawberry Paw (11), Yukon Gem (14), Kennebec (24), Green Mountain (16, plus about 5 that I didn't add to the total that were partly eaten by ???), Chiefton (23) and Elba (40).
I was truly amazed at the Elba variety.
I planted in 4 X 6 raised beds using half rabbit manure and half Pro-Mix BX, with the rabbit on the bottom half and Pro-mix on top and did not mix them together...just planted into the Pro-Mix at about 1 foot spacing. So I made 12 pieces using either a whole small potato, or cutting some larger ones from each variety, and made two 6 foot rows of one variety and two other 6 foot rows of the second variety. So, that's four rows to a 4 X 6 bed. It took three beds to fit all 6 varieties. Total harvest was 128 pounds, giving me an average of 8+ pounds from everything. But I thought it was interesting that there was that huge difference between the least harvested variety and the most.
What do you expect from what varieties?


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Some varieties are selected for a specific trait. The Yukon Gold type were selected for yellow color and flavor, often at the expense of production.
Alba is a newer variety, resistant to common potato viruses, while providing high production. Other varieties have unique colors or shapes, but exist for their uniqueness, not their productivity.
Chiefton and Kennebec are varieties developed for production. Some varieties are good for chipping or fries, some are not.
Some varieties exist for entertainment value due to their uniqueness. After tasting the varieties, decide if the flavor or uniqueness is worth the lower production. You can also take advantage of varieties selected for resistance to blight. If you have a long growing season, you might take advantage of that by selecting late season potatoes.
Your careful experiment should provide a guide to selection for next year. Thank you.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks, haypoint, for filling in the extra information on potatoes for newbies out there.
I choose organic selections for all that were available (5 of the 6 if I remember correctly), because I didn't want GMO varieties. I also choose for blight resistance, and for storage. Some of the 6 met those traits and some did not, as I wanted to "experiment" with some, like Green Mountain that had been recommended to me years earlier, but I just never got around to trying them before.
People should really try new or different varieties of crops, because, like in my potato experiment, there is definitely a difference...and some of those differences will only be realized when growing in individual microclimates and soil conditions, and, of course, the season's weather. It has been really wet here most of the spring and summer, and not very hot...so the extra water probably made for the 8 or so very large (1-2 pound) potatoes from the Elba. I'll definitely grow them again next season and see if the weather makes that much difference.
And speaking of large...I visited my friends commercial orchard the other day, and the apples are humungous also...all the water is likely responsible for unusually large apples. Which all leads to a basic point in gardening...it is better to have a source of water to have a really good harvest, especially when there is a dry season.
I


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

Easy to select non-GMO potatoes, since they are not available. Anyone promoting their potatoes as non_GMO is just riding the anti-GMO sentiment.
"In 1995, Monsanto introduced genetically modified *potatoes* for human consumption, but after pressure from consumers, McDonald's and several other major fast food chains told their French fry suppliers to stop growing GE *potatoes*. The crop has since been removed from the market."

Your little experiment sounds carefully laid out and illustrates why some varieties are popular and others remain in obscurity.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

When I go to "Johnny seeds" I see that they sell seed potatos at $24 for 5 pounds. Presumably shipping and handling is on top of that.

For this reason, when I buy seed potatos I go to the nursery and pick out potatos from the bin marked "white"

Is there an AFFORDABLE way to buy seed potatos? Because I would dearly love to try out different varieties!


----------



## Skandi (Oct 21, 2014)

I don't know if you can get it but there is a type called carolus it's fairly new from the netherlands it's a baker white with red eyes, it's been bred for organic growing and is highly resistant to blight. I've grown it the last two years here in Denmark no one even grows baking potatos commercialy as you cannot garantee a crop due to blight hitting normaly in July/august only two months after the potatos came up, they only grow what I would call "salad" potatos, which as a Brit living here annoys me no end, potatos that can only be boiled? Urgh. However I've had great luck with the Carolus ones I put in two 12ft rows this year plants 1ft apart and got around 100lb of perfect potatos I don't count any with holes or any green ones. In the kitchen, they make the most amazing chips (fries) ever, and do fine for mashed or roasted as well.
As to the cost, well I saved my own from last year and will do so again this year, I'll do that untill they get something nasty and then I'll buy new ones. I also grew a type called "Isle of Jura" from Scotland, eating wise it's an even better potato, and it produces more and nicer looking potatos, but it isn't blight resistant, so it's pot luck if you get a crop here. 
Terri that price does sound a bit steep, certainly compaired to what I buy them for here, though not compaired to a garden centre in the UK, I bought my Isle of jura there they were $3 for about 1/2 pound!


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

haypoint said:


> Easy to select non-GMO potatoes, since they are not available. Anyone promoting their potatoes as non_GMO is just riding the anti-GMO sentiment.
> "In 1995, Monsanto introduced genetically modified *potatoes* for human consumption, but after pressure from consumers, McDonald's and several other major fast food chains told their French fry suppliers to stop growing GE *potatoes*. The crop has since been removed from the market."
> Your little experiment sounds carefully laid out and illustrates why some varieties are popular and others remain in obscurity.


http://www.isaaa.org/gmapprovaldatabase/eventslist/default.asp

Actually, there have been 47 "events" with potatoes worldwide--events being the genetic engineering of a trait of an organism. Some are on the market, others are waiting approval by one nation or another, and some may or may not come into widespread commercial development. And some may never enter the home gardening market.

Use the list to click onto the event named, to see the whys and wherefores, and who did the development work. Mostly, the potato has come into the typical development of creating insect resistance, herbicide tolerance, and product quality (in this case, eliminating the brown spotting that comes from bruises in handling, a very expensive cost factor in potato chip production, where chips with the black spots have to be rejected and fed to hogs......)

Because much of this modification has been done with the Russet Burbank potato (though be it a trademarked variety), my guess is that it will sooner or later be introduced into the mainstream supply for home gardening. I don't think the demand for certified Russet Burbank home potatoes is strong enough, when compared to the commercial market, to be offered side by side as two separate strains, one GMO, and one non-GMO.

Indeed, the home gardening demand--especially in the US--is not strong enough to warrant developing any varieties other than the well-known ones. The old standards like Kennebec, Red Pontiac, LaSoda, and a few others can be found for a "reasonable" price, but some of those mentioned here will probably remain quite expensive, due to demand and production costs.

I love Norkota Russets, but usually have to settle for Burbank's....

geo


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Terri, I got my seed potatoes for the project from Fedco. I bought 2.5 pounds of each variety...some had an organic option and for those I choose organic. They were a little expensive, but I got them to grow, evaluate, and then will keep the best ones for re-planting next season. By choosing the best quality, blight resistant ones, and best producers, I consider the price a good investment.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

geo in mi said:


> http://www.isaaa.org/gmapprovaldatabase/eventslist/default.asp
> 
> Actually, there have been 47 "events" with potatoes worldwide--events being the genetic engineering of a trait of an organism. Some are on the market, others are waiting approval by one nation or another, and some may or may not come into widespread commercial development. And some may never enter the home gardening market.
> 
> ...


While you may guess that it will sooner or later be introduced into the mainstream supply for home gardening, I'm doubtful. Until there are GMO potatoes available on the market for gardeners, it remains easy to select non-GMO potato varieties, they all are non-GMO. If you pay extra for non-GMO, you are being duped.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

haypoint said:


> While you may guess that it will sooner or later be introduced into the mainstream supply for home gardening, I'm doubtful. Until there are GMO potatoes available on the market for gardeners, it remains easy to select non-GMO potato varieties, they all are non-GMO. If you pay extra for non-GMO, you are being duped.


I can agree, somewhat. Some of the biggest offenders are found on Amazon.com. In this organic forum, I would think a more important factor would be to look for the blue tag that is supposed to be --at least-on the original burlap or paper shipping bag of certified seed potatoes, or the green USDA ORGANIC label on those products sold as organic. If someone offers me a plain brown paper bag of organic, or certified seed potatoes, I would tell them I'm from Missouri, show me...the label. The first tipoff for the buyer to beware, to me, would be a hollow non-GMO claim......

geo


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

geo in mi said:


> I can agree, somewhat. Some of the biggest offenders are found on Amazon.com. In this organic forum, I would think a more important factor would be to look for the blue tag that is supposed to be --at least-on the original burlap or paper shipping bag of certified seed potatoes, or the green USDA ORGANIC label on those products sold as organic. If someone offers me a plain brown paper bag of organic, or certified seed potatoes, I would tell them I'm from Missouri, show me...the label. The first tipoff for the buyer to beware, to me, would be a hollow non-GMO claim......
> 
> geo


A claim to be non-GMO is hardly hollow if it isn't available, as it isn't in potatoes.
The next problem. The devil is always in the details. Many want standards to qualify as organic. We now have those standards. But to be able to slap that tag on your product, you have to get registered and inspected. That requires some government connection. Lots of folks operate within the government's organic requirements, but don't jump through the hoops of organic certification. 
Basing your trust that a product is organic on a tag seems questionable. It boils down to trust. If I were selling certified organic seed potatoes from my registered and inspected and certified 20 acre field, I'd be tempted to add seed potatoes from my 20 acre non-certified potato crop. As long as it could be tested for pesticides and show negative (easily done) who is going to know? However, inserting any GMO potatoes, if they ever become available, would be detectable with intensive DNA testing.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Thank you, I have requested a Fedco catalogue. They are FAR more reasonably priced for potatos!

I have an idea I would like to try out next year. I have acquired some 6x6's that someone threw out. I intend to lay them side by side in the garden. I will put the seed potatos on the ground between the 6x6's, fill the gap with soil, and when the spuds are tall enough add another layer of 6x6's and soil.

That way, when it is harvest time, I will only have to remove the 6x6's and I will have potatos without having to dig.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

Terri, if you fill the 6X6 with some soil that is loose (I used rabbit manure and PRO Mix BX, you can just use your hand to gather up the potatoes...that is what I did with my 4 X 6 beds...sit on the edge of the bed frame and scoop up the potatoes. And, Terri, Fedco does not knowingly sell GMO crops or seeds.

Regarding the GMO thing. Although I don't know if GMO potatoes are in the grocery store, there are three varieties that ARE GMO according to what I have read: Russet Burbank, Ranger Russet and Atlantic. They have been approved for commercial sale in 2017. I think they may be used mainly for the chip industry, so am not sure if they are also in the produce aisle. And, since I rarely see potatoes sold with variety names, it is hard to tell, and I expect that there will be more available as the years go by. 

Some potatoes and tomatoes were ready in early 2000s but taken off the market, but the launching of this lastest trio, plus two proprietary varieties whose names I haven't found, was this year. Altogether there are 10 crops that are GMO approved for sale. 

Those 10 are sweet corn, field corn, soybeans, cotton, canola, alfalfa, sugar beets, papaya, potatoes, squashes (zucchini and yellow). Starting this fall (2017) some variety/varieties of apples have been approved for sale. Trying to get variety names is difficult. I expect they want it that way.

I expect that most know that corn and soy products are in many, many processed foods if not a main food, but also in the ingredient list found on the label. Things like corn muffins, chips, flakes, tortillas, popcorn, or ingredients such as high fructose corn sugar, corn syrups and oils, cornstarch, corn flour as well as dextrose, glucose and sugar alcohol such as xylitol, most Vit. C.. The same diversity of soy products contain GMOs, cottonseed oil, canola oil, and theoretically milk which was producted using rBHT to stimulate more milk production. Even meat may be considered as having GMO material since much is raised on GMO feed like corn and soy. Pet foods and baby foods are not exempt.

According to the site that I read, 60-70 percent of all foods sold in the US MAY contain GMOs. I capitalized MAY because it just all depends on the product and/or the minor ingredients.
Wheat hasn't been approved yet for GMO sales, and golden rice is GMO, but not sold in the US.

If you are looking for produce and it has a PLU code on it, if the first number is 9 then it is organic, and organic certification does not allow GMOs. On the other hand, if the product says "made with organic products," it only has to be 70 percent organic and then at 70 percent or more, it can't have GMOs. 

I got my information from Livestrong.com


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Terri said:


> Thank you, I have requested a Fedco catalogue. They are FAR more reasonably priced for potatos!
> 
> I have an idea I would like to try out next year. I have acquired some 6x6's that someone threw out. I intend to lay them side by side in the garden. I will put the seed potatos on the ground between the 6x6's, fill the gap with soil, and when the spuds are tall enough add another layer of 6x6's and soil.
> 
> That way, when it is harvest time, I will only have to remove the 6x6's and I will have potatos without having to dig.



That will work if you remember that the roots will grow downward, into the soil that you have below the timbers. Its fertility and tilth will determine how well the roots grow, and, of course, the whole potato. Those roots will spread into a cone about a foot deep and a foot wide. Well, they'll try to. So, you'll have to dig in the spring when you plant them.

geo


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

geo in mi said:


> That will work if you remember that the roots will grow downward, into the soil that you have below the timbers. Its fertility and tilth will determine how well the roots grow, and, of course, the whole potato. Those roots will spread into a cone about a foot deep and a foot wide. Well, they'll try to. So, you'll have to dig in the spring when you plant them.
> 
> geo


No, I don't. That is the beauty of living in Kansas. The base soil is very fertile. That is why we are in the breadbasket of the nation.

In addition, I have worked to improve the soil over the last 20 years. Yes, I will need to fertilize some, but as long as I use a water soluble fertilizer I do not have to dig.


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

anniew said:


> Terri, if you fill the 6X6 with some soil that is loose (I used rabbit manure and PRO Mix BX, you can just use your hand to gather up the potatoes...that is what I did with my 4 X 6 beds...sit on the edge of the bed frame and scoop up the potatoes. And, Terri, Fedco does not knowingly sell GMO crops or seeds.
> 
> Regarding the GMO thing. Although I don't know if GMO potatoes are in the grocery store, there are three varieties that ARE GMO according to what I have read: Russet Burbank, Ranger Russet and Atlantic. They have been approved for commercial sale in 2017. I think they may be used mainly for the chip industry, so am not sure if they are also in the produce aisle. And, since I rarely see potatoes sold with variety names, it is hard to tell, and I expect that there will be more available as the years go by.
> 
> ...


Meat doesn't have GMO in it just because it digested GMO feed. However if you insist that your meat come from cattle fed a non-GMO diet, you can further discourage the use of GMO plants. Fewer GMO plants might increase the use of insecticides, but that's not the point. Dairy farmers gave up on bGH decades ago, no one uses it anymore. Researchers license the use of GMO plants, so they may be found under several different names that each company markets. Generally, researchers closely guard their patented products, so a potato made for the chip industry won't be available to a gardener.

https://gmoanswers.com/

Nothing here is intended to change anyone's mind, just trying to add information to our collective minds.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Terri said:


> Is there an AFFORDABLE way to buy seed potatoes? Because I would dearly love to try out different varieties!


Farmer's supply outlets and even some grocery stores in most rural areas sell seed potatoes for planting.

In several rural areas I have lived in, the local grocery store catered to a garden-crazy community: several kinds of seed potatoes, onion sets, and in spring, tons of vegetable plants for sale in the parking lot.


.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

CajunSunshine said:


> Farmer's supply outlets and even some grocery stores in most rural areas sell seed potatoes for planting.
> 
> In several rural areas I have lived in, the local grocery store catered to a garden-crazy community: several kinds of seed potatoes, onion sets, and in spring, tons of vegetable plants for sale in the parking lot.
> 
> ...


Yes they do! And, one bin is marked white and the other one is marked red. I have no problem buying seed potatos, but I was wanting to try out a different variety.


----------



## BridgetMI (Aug 7, 2017)

Terri - we've planted potatoes using hay - dig your trench, put your seed potatoes down, then just keep on piling on hay. The plants will pop up through the hay. You may not even have to dig a trench - my sister doesn't, and does just fine. 

But.....

You have to be very vigilant and keep adding those hay layers, otherwise you'll end up with green potatoes. And even us Irish folks don't like green potatoes 

Also, if you have chickens, winds (you mentioned you're in Kansas), or anything that might disturb the hay, you'll be spending a lot of time making sure your spuds are covered.

In the end, it's more checking and spreading work, but less digging and forking.

Hay isn't too expensive around here so it works.

Other than for me - because I'm Irish, and biggest downside is snakes in the hay. I almost flamed a field one year because of a garter snake. I'll dig until my arms fall off.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Terri said:


> Yes they do! And, one bin is marked white and the other one is marked red. I have no problem buying seed potatos, but I was wanting to try out a different variety.


Their 2018 catalog, with prices isn't published yet (not until Dec. 1st) but you may find something here....formerly Ronigers : https://www.mainepotatolady.com/productcart/pc/home.asp
On a side note, both in Washington and Maine, vendors will use what looks like a different organic certification tag than USDA ORGANIC. Both those organizations are indeed, USDA ORGANIC, they just use the name of the certifying agency in their advertising. Why they do that, I do not know, but they both are bona fide organic.

geo


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

haypoint said:


> Meat doesn't have GMO in it just because it digested GMO feed. However if you insist that your meat come from cattle fed a non-GMO diet, you can further discourage the use of GMO plants. Fewer GMO plants might increase the use of insecticides, but that's not the point. Dairy farmers gave up on bGH decades ago, no one uses it anymore. Researchers license the use of GMO plants, so they may be found under several different names that each company markets. Generally, researchers closely guard their patented products, so a potato made for the chip industry won't be available to a gardener.
> 
> https://gmoanswers.com/
> 
> Nothing here is intended to change anyone's mind, just trying to add information to our collective minds.



I'm not so sure that your statement..."Dairy farmers gave up on bGH decades ago, no one uses it anymore." is accurate, in light of the most recent survey by the USDA (2014) showing that it is still used in a percentage of dairy operations across the US. So, those labels on the milk cartons would still be useful to the buyer. ( rbST is the same thing as bGH.......)


From: From: https://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/nahms/dairy/downloads/dairy14/Dairy14_dr_PartI.pdf

(Page 209)
"8. Recombinant bovine somatotropin (rbST)
Recombinant bovine somatotropin (rbST) can increase milk production 15 percent, but some cooperatives and/or processors have restricted its use within their supply chain. *The percentage of operations and the percentage of cows in which rbST was used increased as herd size increased; overall, 9.7 percent of operations used rbST, and 14.7 percent of all cows received rbST during the most recent lactation.
*
Respectfully,

geo
*
*


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

geo in mi said:


> I'm not so sure that your statement..."Dairy farmers gave up on bGH decades ago, no one uses it anymore." is accurate, in light of the most recent survey by the USDA (2014) showing that it is still used in a percentage of dairy operations across the US. So, those labels on the milk cartons would still be useful to the buyer. ( rbST is the same thing as bGH.......)
> 
> 
> From: From: https://www.aphis.usda.gov/animal_health/nahms/dairy/downloads/dairy14/Dairy14_dr_PartI.pdf
> ...


You may be right. I am in contact with a number of dairies in Michigan, very large to very small. They all gave up on bGH a long time ago. It wasn't effective on some cows and increased health problems due to the increased production. The big dairies avoid anything that could increase health problems.
Here is a bit of information and history: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bovine_somatotropin
Interesting that it is untrue to state any milk is hormone-free. All milk from all cows has bovine growth hormones. Just as that package of Chicken Tenders that states" Contains no hormones" is incorrect. While all meat from poultry contains hormones, there has never been an additive to poultry feed that contains any artificial hormone.


----------



## 1OldBear (Oct 5, 2017)

I personally am not excited about GMO or non-GMO. More important to me, up here in the rainy PNW, is how well will the varieties grow. All Blue does all right and the standard red potatoes from the grocery (yes, they will happily grow despite the garden books insistence that store potatoes are treated to not be planted) do quite well. Next year I'm trying California Long White, All Blue and something else. I haven't decided what, yet, but I do have to admit that standard store reds do make great hashbrowns.


----------

